# Harman Kardon HK 990 ?



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Just wondering what everyones take on this is.... I have a Harman accomodation and can get this (when available, Sept.) for an insane price. I am going to be running a pair of JBL array 1000's with it (maybe)
Just wondering if anyone has any info one way or another on the newer Harman stuff. Quirky, build quality, etc.....
Thanks


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Just noticed its not even on there website yet.....It is only available on my accomodations website. I suppose there cant be to much info out there yet.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I realize the product is not available yet but if anyone has any input on HK's newer stuff I would be intrigued to know any problems or positive issues anyone has had. I have some vintage Mcintosh that I would like to put into semi-retirement.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I can't comment on the newer stuff, but here is my experience with HK. 

I own a HK AV146. I upgraded to a Adcom GFA 7605. The image of the HK put the Adcom to shame. I simply couldn't beleive how good it was. I went back to my HK. In such a small room, I don't think you'll need high wattage. Just clean sound and imaging. 

Now, can you pass the love on the discount?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

for $950 I am not sure I can go wrong? 
thanks for the info!


----------

